# Mt. Diablo



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Mt. Diablo was in fine form today... lots of riders but not crowded, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to ride that 25 years ago. Maybe I should try it again. Should be slightly less hilly now.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I was born and raised in the shadow of that enigmatic mountain. Now I'm 69 and haven't been back to that area since the eighties. 

I started serious riding five years ago and now I'm riding more than ever--over 100 miles per week is common--especially since 2014 when I move to my present location. 

The reason I bring up this is as my biking addiction has grown the past year I found myself thinking back to Mt. Diablo as in wondering if bikes now climbed it and how was the route and wouldn't it be great if I could both logistically and physically ride that climb. It cause me to Internet search the appropriate sources for the answers to my questions and enlighten me. I really enjoyed learning all about the bike ride info climb Mt. Diablo. 

I'm not going to breakdown and cry but truthfully I have a bit of genuine sadness that I never got the chance to climb it and wish that I could go back in time or in the alternative just knock of 20 years and then go up Mt. Diablo and ride up it. 

Glad you enjoying the mountain. As you know but other not familiar with the mountain it literally has one of the greatest views anywhere. In terms of square miles of view it is one of the largest in the world. (Really!)


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I live 4 miles from the north gate, spend a lot of time riding there. Great place to ride


.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I love Mt Diablo... I feel guilty not riding it more... but it takes 40min to ride to the base from where I'm at and since I'm slow 70-80 minutes to climb and I'm always pressed for time. I guess I could drive near the base.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Mandeville, if you're riding 100 miles a week with any hills at all, you can probably handle Diablo if you are ever back this way. The only really unreasonable part is the couple hundred yards at the very end (The Wall leading up to the summit parking lot). 

Got the day off on Friday, going for Northgate>Summit>Southgate>Northgate (don't plan to double-summit)...

Who here has climbed all of Diablo, Hamilton, and Tam? I've only done Diablo and back side of Hamilton (coming from Livermore). I'm wondering how fun Hamilton front side and Tam are...


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've done all of them but it's been a long time since I have done Mt Tam. Nice view but the climb was not special. However if I lived closer I'd do it more often.

Mt Ham is the closest to me of the three. The front (west) side is much easier than the back side. Long and never steep. There's gravel on the road on the way back down, and the two little descents on the way up are annoying climbs when you're tired and think you're done. My usual Hamilton ride is the front side, back side from Isabel creek, and the last climb on the front side again (a 2000' climb, same gain as the back side but not as steep) for a total of about 9000'. On Diablo I just do it three times, alternating south and north gate aproaches, for a total of 10,000'. 

They're all good but of the three I like Diablo the most. The climb itself is more interesting, the scenery on the way up is good and at the top the view is excellent, and the descent is fun.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

Do Mt Tam from Fairfax, much nicer than the Pan Toll approach. Alpine Lake is quite pretty. You can descend through Muir Woods, out to the coast and then head north on Hwy 1, go up Bolinas-Fairfax road, left back to Fairfax. Makes a nice approx. 60 mile loop. 

Mt Tam is certainly easier than the other two, mostly because the summit is at 2572' -- the others are right around 4000.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. Since I'm too lazy right now to search through old threads, can somebody let me know what the best place to park a car and start from if doing Mt. Hamilton from the west (civilization) side?

Edit: I remembered the Super Bowl ride threads and see that people start from Penitencia Creek Park. If there are better options for parking, shout out, but that looks good to me. I live in East Bay but work in South Bay so one of these days I'll give the west side a shot after work.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Most people park at the junction of Alum Rock and 130. There's dirt parking on both sides of the road. Compared to the Penitencia Creek park it cuts out the junk miles before you start the climb.

I think the Super Bowl ride used that park because there's limited parking at the junction and the park provided a good place to party afterwards.

Some people start from the Joseph George school on Mahoney (where the Mt Ham Road Race starts) or the shopping center on McKee.

There used to be a problem with people breaking into cars parked at Alum Rock/130 but that was a while ago. I have not seen it recently.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I did a search but can't find any current threads about whether riders can use Athenian School for weekend parking to ride up the southgate side of Diablo. We're visiting from out of town and would like to find out about if public parking is allowed there?

I was also reading a thread from last year about the drought there and that bathrooms were closed due to lack of water. Is that true and is water not available at the ranger station and summit?

Thanks.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Not 100% sure about Athenian lot, people used to park there all the time with no issues but I don't know the current state (usually ride north side nowadays).

Maybe some bathrooms are closed but definitely not all. As of Saturday 4/21 the water fountains at the junction and summit were working fine. If you go on a weekend the visitor center at the top will probably be open and they have Gatorade and snacks, too.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have not been this year but last september I had no hassle parking in the Athenian lot on weekends. I try to park in the back so people using their playing field can park closer.

The gate opens by 8:30. 

In september there was still water and bathrooms at the summit. The secret new bathrooms in the parking lot just below the summit are nice. Many of the restrooms in camping areas on the way up closed last year.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks jetdog for the current info about water.

Thanks ericm for the info about the gate (I assume that's the gate at the school) not opening until 8:30. We're starting earlier so won't plan on parking at Athenian school. 

Any other parking suggestions for the south gate side?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Danville is not too far away, and has a couple good bike shops, bike-friendly food stops, and a Peet's coffee. Maybe park there.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/I...2!3m1!1s0x808f8cac054f987b:0xc4f26daa31b653cc


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There are a couple cul-de-sacs across Blackhawk Rd from the south gate turn. I've parked there with no hassle. No shade though. There's also about four parking spots on Blackhawk just before the turn to Mt Diablo, and some on the other side in the west bound direction.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a great shop called 6fifteen Cyclery across from the Blackhawk Plaza off of Camino Tassajara. You can park in the plaza lot and it is about a 5 mile warm up ride to the gate. Stop at the shop after. On weekends they often serve coffee and snacks. There are also shop rides almost every day. Thursday nights at 6:15 is the southgate to junction ride.

6Fifteen Cyclery


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

jetdog9 said:


> Danville is not too far away, and has a couple good bike shops, bike-friendly food stops, and a Peet's coffee. Maybe park there.


Thank but we're trying to get closer as we plan on stopping at our cars before heading up again.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

MoPho said:


> There is a great shop called 6fifteen Cyclery across from the Blackhawk Plaza off of Camino Tassajara. You can park in the plaza lot and it is about a 5 mile warm up ride to the gate. Stop at the shop after. On weekends they often serve coffee and snacks. There are also shop rides almost every day. Thursday nights at 6:15 is the southgate to junction ride.


Also, thank you for the info, but further away than we want. Shop sounds great and we might check it out while in town.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

ericm979 said:


> There are a couple cul-de-sacs across Blackhawk Rd from the south gate turn. I've parked there with no hassle. No shade though. There's also about four parking spots on Blackhawk just before the turn to Mt Diablo, and some on the other side in the west bound direction.


Great info. Thank you!


----------



## SkyeC (May 28, 2010)

The actual gate to the park doesn't open until around 8 or so. Closes half an hour after sunset or something like that.

I ride up there 1-3 times a week, mostly just the junction and back since that's just about a 2 hour round trip from my house. (hour to get there, hour to get back... downhill!)


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Just for info for anybody searching or following the thread:

We ended up parking at Green Valley Elementary School on Diablo Rd. It's about 3 miles to the south gate. When we rode by Athenian School about 7, their gates were open and cars were parked there. We found the south gate also opened even though it was well before 8 when we arrived. Turns out the Devil Mountain Double was that day and they opened the gate at 5:30 for that ride. I guess on normal days the Diablo gates don't open until 8. So, we got lucky with our timing.


----------

